

Our Biggest Kickstarter Surprises - alexobenauer
http://mail-pilot.com/blog/biggest-kickstarter-surprises-v-2/

======
bpm140
While there are occasional projects that go viral on Kickstarter, the vast
majority of projects that get funded are the ones where the founders have
already spent a load of time getting their contacts excited about the project.

------
mgkimsal
What's needed is some big privacy scare with gmail/ymail/mslivehotmail(?) or
even facebook again to get laypeople concerned about the issue of email/comm
in a big hyped up way. Facebook's privacy changes were the impetus behind
Diaspora, and it got them $200k pretty quickly.

People can't get that excited about email because, for a majority of them,
it's not a huge part of their life. For many people who _do_ deal with loads
of emails per day - corporate/support people - it's going to be Outlook vX
anyway, regardless of what alternatives there are.

As widespread as webmail usage is, I don't see there (yet?) being a huge-
enough interest for loads of people to commit $ to the idea.

An email aggregator across multiple identities - good idea. I do that have
somewhat with my desktop mail clients already. But... hey - good luck all the
same (seriously) with the project. Will love to see where you go with this,
and if you ever get down to Raleigh, I'll get you a few beers from some great
local breweries to help keep mailpilot moving forward :) (or based on your
page, some top-notch espressos!)

------
drp
Dollars pledged is the metric you ultimately care about, but I'd expect number
of pledges to reveal more patterns.

------
hop
I think you guys could benefit from removing the first 30 seconds of your
video, and just get into what you are making. Good luck! Have you reached out
to Paul Buchheit?

